# Angel Fry/bbs Hatchery



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello everyone. Its been a long and busy summer. 
Finally after 2 years waiting my angels have paired and spawned. I was not prepared and they spawned on the intake tube. Well day 3 and they ate all the eggs. I am not surprised or sad. I expected that due to my unpreparedness. My question is BBS. Do I need to spend money on a fancy bbs hatchery? What is the best cheapest hatchery around ? There is lots of overwhelming info out there. I just don't know what way to go. They should give me a bit of time to prepare for the next round now...LOL


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, thats your choice. There are several out there. I personally have a hatch n feeder in my angel tank: Amazon.com: Hatch n Feeder - Brine Shrimp Hatchery: Pet Supplies

Have one of these as well: Angelfish USA - Brine Shrimp Hatchery - 300ml It also works great. 

I am thinking of one of these though: Brine Shrimp Hatchery Dish 

FWIW my pair have spawned about eight times and still I have no fry. They sometimes take some time to get the hang of it. But fresh BBS will be good not only for them but for other fish as well. I like to hatch and feed at least weekly to everyone.


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

Cheapest hatchery around is a 2l pop bottle, I prefer Pepsi;










I built that from junk around the house, but I tend to get involved in a lot of home improvement projects. You could probably build the same for near free by scavenging a couple drawers from a discarded dresser & gutting a junk lamp. That thing has been through countless angel spawns over the years, it will hold up to two gallon jars should I ever decide to fill the whole basement with tanks;


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have success with decapsulated brine shrimp eggs unhatched.Just as nutitous as BBS and no hatching time or anything.Just soak for like 10 minutes and feed.I got mine from kensfish for like $8 and they will last me more than a year of regular(daily) feeding.
I also used the inverted 2 liter bottle,but hardly ever anymore.


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

The problem with angels, at least for the first week or two, is they aren't too smart. They need that motion from live bbs to get them to start eating. I start transitioning to decaps at about 2 weeks swimming, skip a feeding then toss in some decaps, followed by live an hour or so later. 

Live is also good to toss in with pairs, or in pairing tanks. They see live food, while they may not eat it they know it's available for fry. The daily hatching is a pain, I've got it down to every other day, and anyone doing this for any amount of time does transition to easier food as soon as possible.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I haven't used the decaps on angels so tolak offers good info.I was more thinking of tiny fry as I do feed the decaps to my GBR fry,with green water once they are free swimming.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks guys. I have aquired a container of decaps from a fish club member. Havent' used them very much. I will start now. I should be able to gather some stuff from around the house to make a cheap hatchery. I just need to drive to big als for some bbs eggs. Another fish adventure. OH BOY....LOL


----------

